# A Short Introduction



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

welcome to the forum and congrats on the new horse. It's great that you're working so hard to achive greatness.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Lover your enthusiasum. My kind of horse person!


----------



## Holly17 (Jul 17, 2011)

Congrats on your first horse...how exciting!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Thank you!!! Yeah he kind of just landed right in my lap, and I couldn't ask for a better team mate.

Haha oh I sure do, I'm taking two different lessons per week at two different barns. One is solely body mechanics (my balance, seat, leg, etc.) on school horses and then a private lesson with my horse.. exhausting! But it's helping me a lot.

Well it's great to meet you all! You'll definitely be seeing a lot of me around here. I love learning new things and perfecting what I do know (which isn't much...!)


----------



## CountryLifeSG (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi, i have just joined the forum too and also getting back into the saddle and learning to ride again, ready to start to canter and moving on with my training. Looking forward to hearing about your progression with your riding. Your horse sky is beautiful!!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

:wave:
Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Thank you CountryLife and Alwaysbehind 

Welcome to the forums aswell! Haha, I hope your journey into the world of horseriding has as few bruises and bumps as possible ;-)

Thank you.. I just love my horse


----------



## liz85 (Aug 9, 2011)

Welcome!!! I am hoping to get my first horse after many many yrs of hoping and praying for one....(making wishes on birthday cakes hadn't worked for me lol) Congrats on your dream horse!!!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## DustyDiamond (Mar 18, 2010)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks liz and it'll sooo happen for you and it'll be so wonderful. Horses are such phenomenal creatures and wonderful friends.

Thank you MH <3 I feel welcome already!

Thanks DustyDiamond, I am so happy to be here. Nice to help each other out and learn so many tips and tricks!


----------

